# new to all this advise needed



## JO81 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi 

I am new to all this and really don't know were to start, I am 27 and single and have just left a relationship that I thought would result in a family it for other reasons it did not work out.

I am disabled and my mobility is getting alittle worse each year so I don't feel I have long let when it comes to being able to look after a small baby / toddler so I have a few years left in which to have a baby and guess I am going to do this alone but I have no idea were to start 

so many questions, but i guess I need to know if the NHS would help a single woman with IUI

any advise would be great


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Jo,

Just replied to you on the meet up thread but hadn't seen this first.

Welcome to the single girls group - you've come to the right place for information!

Firstly I'm afraid that as a single woman you are most probably not eligible for NHS funding, so any treatment you have will need to be paid for privately. We did have one exception to this recently - a woman from Wales posted here that she had fought hard and managed to get funding but apparently the NHS is different in Wales. You don't say where you are from, but based on the experiences of the women here, I'd say that you're very unlikely to get anything paid for... 

There are plenty of clinics which will treat you privately - costs vary depending on where you go - London tends to be pricier than Midlands/North - if you let us know where you are, there's probably someone who can help with cost estimates

Anyway, feel free to ask all your questions here and if you can make the meet in Stratford, we can try and answer them face to face too

All the best,
Laura
x


----------



## JO81 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Laura

thanks for the reply I live in Liverpool, didn't think the NHS would help me - is it a very expensive thing to do??


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, it's not cheap that's for sure. I've had 3 IUIs and 2 IVFs so far....all in London. In total I've spent over £15,000 now on this (scary thought, I try not to think about the total sum too often)

IUI probably cost me around £1000 per time - which includes the scans, medication, donor sperm, HFEA fee etc. I'm pretty sure that others in Newcastle/Midlands area have paid closer to £500-700 per time - London is definitely the most expensive.

One thing to be aware of is that there is currently a bit of a shortage of donor sperm, especially outside London. And it's also common (sadly) to find some donors reluctant to donate to single women. It's possible, although can be bit of an admin challenge for the clinic so they may not be keen, to import - eg from Denmark. Mini the Minx did this so she could advise on the importing side of things, but you will need your clinic to help.

Don't think we've got anyone in Liverpool but let's see if anyone replies - I know we've a few in the North East and Midlands so they might have an idea on costs/availability of sperm etc.

London clinics (eg LWC and Bridge) have plenty of sperm, but you wouldn't want to travel down - it's stressful enough as it is without factoring in hours on the train etc - mind you Dinky lives in Edinburgh and is having IVF at LWC in London so it's not impossible!

I don't want to bombard you with too much information in one go, but let me know if more questions!
Laura
x


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Jo,
Welcome to the single girls board. I had some treatment in Manchester at Manch Fertility Services in Moss Side (not the Liverpool one!). It seems a little cheaper than London, I paid £1000 for IUI including all fees and donor sperm. They are a lovely clinic...I went there initially because none of my local clinics had a donor programme. Manchester gave me more sperm and transferred me to the South-West when I went on to IVF. If you go onto the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority (HFEA) website, they have links to all the clinics and most have their own websites with price lists etc and info on whether thay have donor sperm/eggs. Your GP can do some routine tests for you too as any clinic will require HIV, hepatitis, syphillis and other hormone test (LH and FSH levels). You will get these as part of a consultation package at most places but might get it cheaper if you've had some tests already. Anyway, it's a good start to help you decide what you want to do. Good luck and do come to the lunch if you want to meet us and get more info and support.


Muddylane


----------



## JO81 (Aug 5, 2008)

OK this is all very complicated I just thought obviously quite naively that you just walk into a sperm bank pick the type of guy pay and thats that.

I mean I have thought about the emotional side as I have trained as a counsellor I know that I have prepaired myself emotionally for this process just didn't realise that he process is so complicated


----------



## JO81 (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for all the advise everyone - alot to think about not sure that I would be able to make the meeting its a long way to travel and traveling alone is difficult with my disability x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Jo, 

Welcome to the singles board! I am still in the early stages of this journey, I have just contacted a clinic regarding sperm availability, waiting times and costs, etc. You will find so much help and advice on this thread, all from the most fantastic ladies!  

Lou-Ann x


----------

